# Carry/Hauling Texas Rig



## kwillis33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry if I'm bringing up an old thread where it was discussed, but I wasn't having much luck searching and finding what I was looking for...and yes, I've already googled it.

Assuming you're not hunting out of a boat, anybody have a quick/easy method to hauling/carrying their rig? I will hunt out of a boat from time to time, but mostly walking/wading in.

I've got them all hooked onto a caribeaner. Just looking for a way to keep them 'tied' together -- preventing excessive twisting and banging around while walking.

A couple of options I've read : 1) Tie a overhand knot as close to the dekes as possible; there's gotta be a better way -- cold fingers hate untying anything 2) Hook a half dozen to a small caribeaner, put in decoy bag, hook beaner to strap - rinse/repeat until bag is full. 

Anybody have a better method? I'm all about efficiency.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 12, 2013)

Drake makes a stand up decoy bag. And that thing is the ticket for Texas rigged decoys.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Dec 12, 2013)

instead of tying a knot close to decoys try a Velcro strap or two that might work


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 12, 2013)

southerngreenscape said:


> instead of tying a knot close to decoys try a Velcro strap or two that might work



This


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 12, 2013)

southerngreenscape said:


> instead of tying a knot close to decoys try a Velcro strap or two that might work



Good idea, I may give that a try. 

I was trying to think of something similar to that. My thought was somehow rig up a slip knot type thing with parachute chord. But it may slide up line towards the caribeaner, rendering it useless.


----------



## justlovetohunt82 (Dec 12, 2013)

I tie one big knot with all of the cords as close to the clips as possible.  It wont kink tangle-free line unless you leave them hung up with the knot for a while.  And with that mono line the know doesn't ever pull tight so your cold hands can just push each side of the knot and it will come alose.  If your carying 2 dozen putting two different sets of 12 like that in a decoy bag it is much quieter and easy to carry.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 12, 2013)

Electrical tape. knots can become  a pain when the weight of the decoys makes it too tight to undo not to mention it weakening the line over time. Once all the decoys are on the caribeaner (however you spell that) run your hand down the lines to pull them together and wrap the elctrical tape around the lines as close as you can to the decoys. Do this again by the caribeaner and no more tangled mess. Use decent electrical though....... just trust me on this one.


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 12, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Electrical tape. knots can become  a pain when the weight of the decoys makes it too tight to undo not to mention it weakening the line over time. Once all the decoys are on the caribeaner (however you spell that) run your hand down the lines to pull them together and wrap the elctrical tape around the lines as close as you can to the decoys. Do this again by the caribeaner and no more tangled mess. Use decent electrical though....... just trust me on this one.



Even better. Thanks, fellas.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 12, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Electrical tape. knots can become  a pain when the weight of the decoys makes it too tight to undo not to mention it weakening the line over time. Once all the decoys are on the caribeaner (however you spell that) run your hand down the lines to pull them together and wrap the elctrical tape around the lines as close as you can to the decoys. Do this again by the caribeaner and no more tangled mess.* Use decent electrical though....... just trust me on this one.*



Sounds like there might be a very interesting possibly hilarious story behind this.... Lets here it.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 12, 2013)

im gonna try a short length of PVC slid down as far as it will go.


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 13, 2013)

What's your line made of? I use 400# mono and tie an overhand knot as close to the decoys as possible. I usually bunch mine in groups of 2-3 dozen and have never had an issue undoing my knots. Zip ties will also work.


----------

